# Lizards sleeping pattern.



## Arn (Dec 3, 2014)

I have 2 collared lizards one male and one female, they used to have the same sleeping pattern as each other. They would wake up in the morning and go to sleep at night but now the female is asleep all day and up all night

Is it common for lizards sleeping patterns to change like this? I rarely see them both awake at the same time anymore.


----------



## robert19 (Feb 26, 2012)

She could just be in brumation, most lizards slow down for winter.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi have my fair share of collared lizards and over the years i can count on them clockwork whether it be a thinderstorm coming or them slowing down for brumation which usually starts in my case in september for most of them(some stay awake throughout)but this season has been a funny one as come september as clockwork my bulk of collareds slow down and go to sleep usually until feb/march next year.but in this case they slow themselves down for 1 month then back awake and active again except for one female.
It is obviously due to the mild winter so far only having seen around 4 frosty nights and only just turning colder this last few days.

what i can say is though i have never seen any collared sleep in the daytime and awake throughout the night so in my own opinion and i state this is just my own veiw on things from what you posted i would start by looking at the way they are together as a single male/female can become stressfull for the female as she gets all the attention and different collareds cope in different ways.
Some are easily able to fend off the males advances where others are just overpowered and unable to fend of his advances.Also males vary due to the fact some males will take rejection and let be whereas others will just try try and try there luck.

I would seriously start with looking into the fact that maybe she is trying to avoid the male and the situation of him being horny for want of better words,If you had another female then it would cut the advances down in the fact a problem shared is a problem halfed so to speak.

When she is active on a night-time how active is she ect ect ect.


Hope that helps just i havent seen that particular behaviour before with any of my ever.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

I know some lizards adjust a couple of hours before or after their normal waking/sleeping time. This is due to hormonal changes, seasonal changes, etc. This is normal much like how DST settings do


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

It is unlikely to be brumation, as that would mean less activity, not a change in the time when the activity occurs.

I don't know about these guys particularly, but the concepts of diurnal and nocturnal are pretty much a human thing.

Animals, reptiles especially and captive reptiles even moreso, are active when it suits them, and this might not always be when you'd expect.

As long as your temperatures and humidities are correct, I wouldn't be worried about changes in your animals sleeping pattern, unless it is sleeping far more or far less than usual.

If animals are sharing, your husbandry might be correct and there could be another cause. Is the male showing signs of dominance or aggression? It could be that the female is avoiding the male by being active on a different cycle to him.


----------

